# Where White Man Went Wrong



## buzzard (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## hdspringer (Aug 19, 2010)

YUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 19, 2010)

ROFLMAO

True story


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 19, 2010)

ROFLMAO


----------



## mr mac (Aug 20, 2010)

Kind of hard to argue with that!


----------



## ou8one2 (Sep 11, 2010)

The good-ol'-days


----------



## meateater (Sep 11, 2010)

Aint that the truth.


----------

